# Win7 - Geräte und Drucker funktioniert nicht mehr



## Thunnes (16. Dezember 2009)

*Win7 - Geräte und Drucker funktioniert nicht mehr*

Hallo
Bei meinem Windows 7 funktioniert der Punkt Start -> Geräte und Drucker nicht mehr.
Ich kann da zwar drauf klicken aber dann erscheint nur ein weißer hintgerund im Fenster. Auch wenn ich länger warte kommt da nichts.
Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein BT Stick nicht geht, obwohl er im Geräte Manager nicht drin ist. Im Tray kann uch zwar auf suchen klicken, aber er fndet keine Geräte und anderrum auch nicht. Die BT Einstellungen funktionieren ebenfalls nicht. Also sie öffnen sich nicht.

Schonmal Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Geräte und Drucker funktioniert nicht mehr*

Und andere Sachen die am USB-Port klemmen?


----------



## Thunnes (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Geräte und Drucker funktioniert nicht mehr*

Ein Web'n'walk stick von T-Mobile
Wenn ich den raus habe geht das auch nicht, aber wenn ich den BT Stick raus habe geht es


----------



## Thunnes (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Win7 - Geräte und Drucker funktioniert nicht mehr*

Ich kannte da noch was von XP
Unter Verwaltung->Dienste war die BT Unterstützung deaktiviert.
Jetzt geht wieder alles


----------



## FuTheBear (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win7 - Geräte und Drucker funktioniert nicht mehr*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Der Punkt "Geräte und Drucker" im Startmenü ist komplett leer.
Alle Geräte sind ordnungsgemäß installiert und funktionieren. Bluetooth benutze ich nicht und ist auch nicht vorhanden, der Dienst dazu wird aber automatisch gestartet.

Windows 7 Ultimate x64


----------



## FuTheBear (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Win7 - Geräte und Drucker funktioniert nicht mehr*

Bluetooth war wohl doch das richtige Stichwort.

Es hat jedoch nicht gereicht den windowseigenen Dienst zu starten. Es mussten Treiber eines Drittanbieters installiert werden.

Zum Glück hatte ich noch einen Bluetooth-USB-Stick rumzuliegen.
Nach der Installation des Sitecom CN-512 v2 001 (CN-512/520/521 drivers for Windows 2000/XP/Vista/Seven) war alles wieder so wie es sein sollte.


----------

